# FVF



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT - SG FVF*

Well I've been waiting for the right nite to try some of the pipe tabacco Greg gave me at the Chicago Herf a few months ago.
Well as he showed me, I rolled the Tabacco up and shared it to fit the bowl. I tammpered it and lit it up. The smell of it be for the lite was of fresh figggg's:dr The smoke was very light compaired to cigars as I smoked a JDN earlier today (dont tell greg i talked about cigars in the pipe forum) Im not good (as of yet) with IDing flavor and taste but I will say by the time I finished my second bowl I was very pleased and I must say it was a very light smoke but fullfilling and I hope to have another nite like this one with some of the same stuff.

Oh yeah I actually filled the bowl properly this time.p

_IHT - this was SG FVF._


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT*

I just finished my first bowl as well. While it wasn't as strong and flavorful as a cigar, it was enjoyable. I think that once I find a brand or blend I enjoy, I may like it as much as a good cigar.

I am afraid that this hobby is as slippery a slope as cigars. p


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT*



jesto68 said:


> I just finished my first bowl as well. While it wasn't as strong and flavorful as a cigar, it was enjoyable. I think that once I find a brand or blend I enjoy, I may like it as much as a good cigar.
> 
> *I am afraid that this hobby is as slippery a slope as cigars.* p


becareful it's some people around here that some very very very mean people and will make you smoke very very very good pipe tacacco watch out for them.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT*

If I'm not blind, I don't think you ever mentioned what the tobacco was. Inquiring minds need to know!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT*



NCatron said:


> If I'm not blind, I don't think you ever mentioned what the tobacco was. Inquiring minds need to know!


he acquired a half tin of *Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake*.

i was hoping he'd get to review it during the "TOM - FVF" month was over. but any review is better than no review. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT*



IHT said:


> he acquired a half tin of *Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake*.
> 
> i was hoping he'd get to review it during the "TOM - FVF" month was over. but any review is better than no review. :tu


Im telling ya im going to miss my own funeral due to work. All I knew was FVF but I knew it was more than that. Thxs for the update, and thxs for the smoke.p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT - SG FVF*

no problem. and you finally got to watch someone pack a pipe. 
there's more than 1 way to skin a cat, though.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT - SG FVF*



IHT said:


> no problem. and you finally got to watch someone pack a pipe.
> there's more than 1 way to skin a cat, though.


I started 2not smoke it once I saw how well it was packed. It actually smoked longer this time and I got a chance to enjoy it, (both of them) not sure if I should have had 2bowls but I did enjoy them both. Dang now I want another1.:dr


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> becareful it's some people around here that some very very very mean people and will make you smoke very very very good pipe tacacco watch out for them.


We'll have to smoke a bowl when you get to Bama. When you coming anyway? You better get in touch, man. We need to get together.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT*

I prefer SG FVF over just about every cigar I have ever had. The only thing better is *difficult* to come by and runs $25/stick (ends in VI)

Anyway for $25 I can get over 1/2 lb of FVF


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Sliding down another slope Thxs2IHT*



smokeyscotch said:


> We'll have to smoke a bowl when you get to Bama. When you coming anyway? You better get in touch, man. We need to get together.


Maybe next time.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I may have missed it, but it seems no one has reviewed SG's Full Virginia Flake. I will preface my review with the fact that I have smoked almost 3 lbs of this tobacco over the last year. I like it.... alot.
Upon first opening a tin or jar of FVF you will get hit with the hay smell. I, being a country bumpkin, enjoy the smell of hay. If you don't, don't worry it goes quickly. This blend is almost always very moist. A little time under a desk lamp fixes this. Just lay a few strips(flakes) out and wait around ten minutes. You may have to relight a bit.
I have tried the folding method, broken flake method and fully rubbing this tobacco out. The winner for me is fully rubbed. 
The review of FVF is simple. It is straight out tobacco. After you get a bowl going, you begin to detect the spiciness. I get a peppery twinge in the back of my throat like a full bodied cigar. There is no sweetness to this blend and that hay smell is completely gone after firing 'er up. My wife complains that it reminds her of chewing tobacco. I don't see it but hey, she has "relations" with me so I won't begrudge her opinion.
That is pretty much it. The "full" taste of the tobacco and the spiciness are well represented throughout the entire bowl. There is no waxing and waning of flavor, no subtle nuances. Also, there doesn;t seem to be ghosting effect in the pipe. I have smoked FVF in nearly all my pipes at one time or another and never got a whiff of hay.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice.

one of my favorites. when i open the tin, it reminds me of figs and raisins.
probably one of the best VAs available on the market today.

i've tried it in bulk and tin form, prefer the tin form for some reason.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice review. I'm gonna give this one another shot. Granted, I've only tried one bowl, but I couldn't seem to get much flavor out of it. It wasn't bad at all, just kind of on the bland side. I just packed it with the fold and stuff method, so maybe next time I'll rub it out fully. I've got an ounce or so from a trade with Mad Hatter, so I'll reserve judgemnet til it's all gone.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree with DPP, except I do note a subtle natural sweetness but no pepper. Surprised me as a "Full" tobacco because I usually equate the term full with dark and nasty from my experience with English and smoked tobaccos, and this had none of that, just a thick bodied "brown" smoke. Love it! Plan to buy a pound.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Sounds interesting, I'll definitely try to get my hands on some and give it a shot. 

Thanks for the review!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree with Mad Hatter, there is definitely a sweetness to this tobac. For me fully rubbed is the way to go, makes it stringy like a fine ribbon cut.
Sweet and pretty tangy...but somehow very creamy feeling to me. truly a winner. If the rest of the tin stays as good or better I'll be bulking up, likely.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I've placed an order for this stuf (plus some other goodies) I'm really looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a tin of this in my cellar. I am using all my self control to wait until at least one of my other opened tins is gone before trying this one. I will move this one to the top of the 'to try' list though as it sounds nice. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> If the rest of the tin stays as good or better I'll be bulking up, likely.


i've found that the tins taste better than the bulk, but that's my opinion. YMMV.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> i've found that the tins taste better than the bulk, but that's my opinion. YMMV.


I saw that and was gonna ask "in what way"? Seems like an inexpensive experiment to seal up a pound in 4 jars and give them a try every 6 months or so


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I saw that and was gonna ask "in what way"? Seems like an inexpensive experiment to seal up a pound in 4 jars and give them a try every 6 months or so


I would think tins would be better because they are sealed and can age a little in there. When its bulk fresh air is getting to the baccy and therefore can not age any.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it had nothing to do with the taste. it was the cut. the flakes are larger, seem thicker, and a lot harder to rub out in the bulk version. the tin version is very easy to rub and pack, or so i've found...
again, i may be the odd one.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> ... i may be the odd one.


aside from the obvious (above), and not to mention (below)...



IHT said:


> i've found that the *tins taste better than the bulk*, but that's my opinion. YMMV.


I wonder how consistent the presentation is for this stuff, cuz I found the tin flakes to be somewhat difficult to work with. Not hard and thick (sorry:r) but kinda sticky and wanting to hold together.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm just finishing up my first tin of FVF. What a great tasting smoke! Not to mention so many different ways to try and smoke it. :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> aside from the obvious (above), and not to mention (below)...
> 
> I wonder how consistent the presentation is for this stuff, cuz I found the tin flakes to be somewhat difficult to work with. Not hard and thick (sorry:r) but kinda sticky and wanting to hold together.


evan, i tried replying this 4 times yesterday at work, and each time the network kept going down...

okay, so my thoughts are messed up. i guess fighting with the bulk, thickness, difficulty in rubbing out, that lead to a bad burning smoke, not tasting as good, and a general thought of "what a pain in the neck" compared to the tinned version. so, satisfaction of smoke is higher with the tin over bulk... how's that?
i just can't get the damn bulk version to rub out as fine and burn as well as the tinned.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> i just can't get the damn bulk version to rub out as fine and burn as well as the tinned.


oh, well why didn't you just say so?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> oh, well why didn't you just say so?


that would be too easy, and not how i roll.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> evan, i just can't get the damn bulk version to rub out as fine and burn as well as the tinned.


If I'm any judge after having one tin and starting on my first pound, I agree with IHT. The bulk doesn't crumble nearly so fine as the tinned, but I think maybe its that matter of aging and moisture in the tin. Some of my SG tins break up very fine and other just break into chunks with no apparent relationship to the blend it is. If its more course after rubbing out, I just pack a little tighter and torch the hell out of it to get it going in the first place. Fine grey ash every time. I love SG. Maybe my next vacation I'll go to the Lakeland region.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

my last shipment was cut rather thick and it does take some work to get it smokeable. I tried shredding the heck out of the first pinch, folding the next pinch and placing some crumbs on the top and it smoked very nicely.


----------

